# Grafische Checkbox auch ohne Javascript?



## speicher (20. Januar 2005)

Hallo 

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand einen Tipp geben, wie man 
grafische Checkboxen, vgl. *Beispiel*,
auch ohne Javascript realisieren kann. Ich würde gern so 
etwas auf meiner Page haben, die in PHP & HTML programmiert 
ist und wenn möglich ohne JS auskommen soll.
Danke für alle hilfreichen Antworten

Gruß
Mathias


----------



## hpvw (20. Januar 2005)

Mit PHP könnte ich mir nur vorstellen, wenn Du einen input mit type=image nimmst und den Klick mit PHP auswertest.
Da dies jedoch für jede Checkboxänderung einen Reload der Seite erfordert, ist das wenig praktikabel.

Ich könnte mir auch einen Workaround vorstellen, bei dem Du standardmäßig normale Checkboxen nimmst. Dann, sollte JavaScript funktionieren, schreibst Du über innerHTML  statt den Checkboxen Bilder mit Links (kein richtigen Link, sondern nur Aufruf einer JavaScript-Funktion) hin. So kannst Du sichergehen, dass User ohne JS die Seite auch benutzen können und User mit JS Dein spezielles Feature nutzen können/müssen.

Vielleicht kennt ja noch jemand eine Lösung mit Flash.

Vielleicht kennt ja auch ein ganz genialer Kopf eine Lösung mit CSS (kann ich mir aber schwer vorstellen). Das wäre dann wohl eine, die am ehesten bei allen Usern funktioniert.

Aber alle Lösungen sind nicht unbedingt der Usability dienlich, evtl. noch am ehesten eine CSS-Variante, sollte sowas möglich sein.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## speicher (20. Januar 2005)

Wäre es denn möglich die Grafiken, die die Checkboxen ersetzen sollen in eine separate Datei zu packen, die sich mittels meta refresh sich ständig erneuert und diese dann per include() in die eigentliche Seite zu laden? 

Dann wäre ja nur noch das Problem, wie der Grafikwechsel  registriert würde.


----------



## hpvw (21. Januar 2005)

speicher hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wäre es denn möglich die Grafiken, die die Checkboxen ersetzen sollen in eine separate Datei zu packen, die sich mittels meta refresh sich ständig erneuert und diese dann per include() in die eigentliche Seite zu laden?
> 
> Dann wäre ja nur noch das Problem, wie der Grafikwechsel  registriert würde.


Nein, per include kannst Du keinen einzelnen Teil einer Seite refreshen. Das könntest Du höchstens mit einem iframe machen, aber dann bräuchtest Du auch JavaScript, um die Daten von einem Frame zum anderen zu bringen.

Solange Du auf JavaScript verzichten willst, was mir sehr gefällt, wird das halt sehr mühsam.
Vielleicht genügen Dir ja auch die Möglichkeiten, die Dir CSS bietet, um eine Checkbox zu formatieren. Ich weiss, die sind nicht sehr umfangreich und werden auch nicht unbedingt einheitlich interpretiert, aber das ist IMHO noch die beste Variante für die meisten User.
Ansonsten könntest Du das ja mit der angesprochenen JavaScript-Variante kombinieren.

Gruß hpvw

PS: Ein Tipp: Wenn Du eigene Bilder gestaltest denk an die Usability. Der User erwartet in der Regel einen eckigen Kasten mit Haken oder Kreuz als Checkbox und etwas rundes als Radiobutton.


----------



## p-mania (21. Januar 2005)

Hab nur folgende Links für dich, vielleicht kannst du damit ja was anfangen!
www.456bereastreet.com
und
www.ideenreich.com 
und
chursdorf.de 

Gruß P


----------

